# RS-3 additional weight



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if it's safe to add about 2 pounds of weights to an RS-3 to help it drag longer consists up a grade. The grade is fairly steep, perhaps 5-6%. Short of doing a lot of reworking of the track layout, the grade is a hard fact of life for this section of track. My RS pulls about 8 cars successfully up the grade, but I'd like it to pull maybe 12-15. Just about everything in the rolling stock is plastic wheels in case anyone is curious.


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Mark,
Shouldn't bother is at all. You used to be able to get lead weights for the fuel tank, which weigh a few pounds so if yours doesn't already have weights (and it sounds like it doesn't) then go ahead. The easiest place to add the weight is by filling up that fuel tank with lead shot, or make a mold of the inside and pour one. RS-3's are great pullers, one of my favorite locomotives for sure. Good luck with your project.
Keith
KD Rail


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RS3's seem to be approximately 240,000 pounds. Scale weight would be 9.84 pounds. I just weighed mine at 8.4 pounds. 

So 1.4 pounds additional would take it to scale weight. That's been my limit so far, scale weight. 

While the axles are ball bearing, the drive train is not as rugged as the newer Aristo prime mover, and I've had several gearboxes strip a gear or go bad over time. 

So,I'd add a pound or a pound and a half. Your grade is too steep to use a single engine with that many cars. You really should double up locos. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. my loco is stock with the stock lead weight and stock speaker, and a decoder and a small second speaker in the cab.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

How old are those RS3's? The early version,Pre ballbearing motor blocks were very light. The ballbearing version weighs about 9-10lbs. Could yours be the older models?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I forgot about the REALLY old ones Paul! 

Good catch, might give a visual on how to tell the difference. 

The simple way is if the axle tips go into the sideframes they are pre-ball bearing. 

If the ends of the axle are flush with the wheels and have a philips head screw holding the wheel on, they are ball bearing. 

I would not add any weight to a non ball bearing. 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I had a couple of the early models. Converted them later to ballbearing motor blocks and brought them up to about 10lbs. Big difference.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was that about a pound and a half additional after the motor block upgrade Paul? 

I'll have to do that, because I have stainless rail and stainless wheels... VERY slippery... 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
It was a long time ago. I think what I did was after the motor block change was to bring the older models up to the advertised weight of the new models.


----------

